# How can I use geli without key file(s) ?



## miniqq (Apr 17, 2011)

I am afraid I've deleted or lost the key. Is it possible without the key file?


----------



## mamalos (Apr 17, 2011)

Without knowing for sure, I find it difficult for an encryption utility to do its job without the use of a key. OK, it could be able to create the same key when given the same passphrase, but there we go, we need a key again.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

miniqq said:
			
		

> I am afraid I've deleted or lost the key. Is it possible without the key file?



No. The whole reason of using a key is that you need it to decrypt.


----------



## miniqq (Apr 18, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> No. The whole reason of using a key is that you need it to decrypt.



In my opinion , one who can't protect the key file also can't protect the data.

For personal use, I prefer to use

```
gpg -c
```
to encrypt file(s) more than use gpg key way.

Why geli/gbde do not support use a PASSWORD to encrypt/decrypt. ?
Why I prefer this? Because a PASSWORD can be stored in my head, but the Key wouldn't!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

miniqq said:
			
		

> Why geli/gbde do not support use a PASSWORD to encrypt/decrypt. ?


It does. You can use a password, a key or both. Since you opted to use both you will need both to decrypt.


----------



## miniqq (Apr 18, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It does. You can use a password, a key or both. Since you opted to use both you will need both to decrypt.



Ok, thx.


----------

